

Intel HTML5 Development Environment - Sami_Lehtinen
http://html5dev-software.intel.com/

======
charles_bay
Sad to see Intel failing big time with their HTML approach. I have used XDK
long before this acquisition and it is a terrible piece of software. Spend 30
mins with it and this fact will be obvious.

The IDE creates nothing of value. The simulator just puts fancy device pics on
the screen and doesn't emulate anything truly.

The debugger opens up dev tools and inspects the _whole_ IDE and not just the
app you made.

The build service has no API and I have no idea why I would use this over
build.phonegap.com which actually has a proper API.

Add to this, the UI is filled with bloopers - black icons which are impossible
to decipher and gray/disabled icons that glow up on hover. There seems to some
popup or the other that shows up with warning even with their own samples.

I will stop since it's obvious that this is all just a marketing ploy. appMobi
was great at this - getting their stuff published in all sites (they were at
their heart a marketing company). And appMobi seems to have succeeded in
finding suckers at Intel.

